# voltage correcto en medidores analogicos de nivel de combustible



## pavon (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola, me gustaría saber cual debería ser el voltage correcto en medidores analogicos de nivel de combustible , y si los medidores (relojes) son específicos en el caso de barcos


----------

